# Daytona Soundcrafters Spring Break Nationals?



## Kapn.K (May 13, 2009)

Anyone ever attend those shows? I think the first was in 1985 or 86. It was during or at the end of Speed Week(Daytona 500 and 24 Hours of Daytona) at the Ocean Center on the Beach. There was also a Circle Track Magazine Trade show the following week featuring all your dream race parts and tools. A week break at the track and then Bike Week started. MTV was still pretty young and played music. They did their spring break there many years and televised it all. DJ's, bikini contests, etc. The entire area was just a circus of drinking and fun-bags for a month or more. I was 15 or 16 at the time and we'd drive the 45 minutes every night we could.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

like this? http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ak-nationals-daytona-beach-march-23-25-a.html

Home


----------



## Kapn.K (May 13, 2009)

Notloudenuf said:


> like this? http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ak-nationals-daytona-beach-march-23-25-a.html
> 
> Home


That's it.


----------

